# Free!!!



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,people,here are some pics of one of the two tractors a friend gave me. I still have to go get the WHEEL HORSE C- 160 .
This one is the Bolens,and it DOES run.
Right now,I'm pulling it down,and cleaning/lubricating it,so I can use it. 
It has a 36" snowthrower,and a 38" deck.

Rich just didn't want to mess with them !

View attachment 14701


View attachment 14702


View attachment 14703


----------



## Thomas68 (Jul 13, 2012)

Great fine, you're soooooooo lucky!!!

Tom


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I really like the way the machine is set up,and I want to restore it.
The model plate says 192 02,so I want to find out what colors to use,and maybe a pic to do the lettering.
It has the k301s kohler,and it runs fine.
Under the nasty paint,it says Husky,but I don't know if it's a 750/800/900 ? How do I tell ? I know it has an 8-speed transaxle,and a tube frame. The steering column is cast-iron.


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

jhngardner367 said:


> I really like the way the machine is set up,and I want to restore it.
> The model plate says 192 02,so I want to find out what colors to use,and maybe a pic to do the lettering.
> It has the k301s kohler,and it runs fine.
> Under the nasty paint,it says Husky,but I don't know if it's a 750/800/900 ? How do I tell ? I know it has an 8-speed transaxle,and a tube frame. The steering column is cast-iron.


You have a 1050 there with a 6 speed rear.
Engine should be a wisconsin TRA10D 10 HP.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm not so sure. The engine ID plate says Kohler K301s, 12hp. Spec. #47651/Ser.# 12099710
It's painted a dark green .
The shift lever has 4 positions,and there's a high/low range selector .


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally got the crud off the shifter plate,and I stand corrected...it IS a 6-speed trans. 
But the engine is a 12hp Kohler . 
I want to find out what color it originally was,since the PO painted(?) it brown and white. Actually,it looks more like the paint was thrown on it !


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

jhngardner367 said:


> Finally got the crud off the shifter plate,and I stand corrected...it IS a 6-speed trans.
> But the engine is a 12hp Kohler .
> I want to find out what color it originally was,since the PO painted(?) it brown and white. Actually,it looks more like the paint was thrown on it !


Frame is a brown and the hood and fenders are a off white.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, Wilberj ! I'v got the dash shroud off,and getting it ready to paint. I'm also trying to find the nylon bushing at the top of the steering column. 
I was seriously thinking of boring the hole oversize,and using a newer style,if I can't find the original type. 
The other problem I had,was that the rubber on the steering wheel chunked off,when I was turning the wheel during unloading. I've got other steering wheels,so I can fix that.
Started the engine ,after changing the oil.and it runs smoothly,but I haven't put it in gear,yet,to move it.

One thing I'm wondering about is the clutch disc. Are they still available? This one seems fine,but I'd like a spare...just in case!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Hope this helps.
http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/identifythis.htm


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice - that bolens is before MTD bot them out- good heavy duty tractor - my dad also picked up a free running '75 C160 wheelhorse from his freind as well as picking up a '88 252H hydro WH for $50.


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

Thomas said:


> Hope this helps.
> http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/identifythis.htm


Sunnys is out of Business.

I would try sams bolens or this guy http://bobsgardentractors.com/


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up Wilberj ! I've decide that I want to paint the hood/fenders white,but I'm going to paint the frame either red,or the dark green that bolens had.
For some reason, I just don't like brown on a tractor!
Got my camera working today,so I'l post some pics.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mine is like that,but it has the Kohler k301s engine,so it doesn't have the starter/generator I see on yours.
I'm starting to think that the engine is a replacement,as it isn't listed on that model (192 02 ).
Right now,originality is a low priority. I'm mainly getting it ready for this winter,to blow snow with.
Also,Iwas able to clean the grill area enough to make out the word "HUSKY". Does that make a difference?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You are correct. PO stopped by today,and said the original engine blew up,so they swapped for this one. 
I plan on keeping it in,since I want it mainly to use,at home.
Here's some pics of my progress in the initial clean up.
View attachment 14795


View attachment 14796


View attachment 14797


View attachment 14798


I wanted to get the rust off,and painted,until spring,when I can go into more detailed cleaning/painting.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got the steering wheel replaced,(the original started losing chunks!),and fired it up,for a few minutes. couldn't figure out why the exhaust was glowing orange!? Then I realized that the test pipe/muffler I had on it was only 5/8" diameter,and was causing back-pressure/overheating!
Put the 1"pipe,and larger muffler on ,and it calmed down.

View attachment 15104


View attachment 15105


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*It lives !!*

Today, the Bolens moved under her own power,for the first time ! The more I learn abut this tractor,the more I like it!
I freed up the clutch,and removed the seat cover(to make a new one ),and discovered the differential lock on the left wheel ! I still have to fine tune the carb, but I think she'll do fine for this winter!
View attachment 15310


View attachment 15311


View attachment 15312


View attachment 15313


View attachment 15314


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking good jhngardner367


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, Bill . This is the first time I wished there was snow on the ground ,so I could test it ! 

OMG! WHAT AM I SAYING !?!?


----------

